
YourNextRead Tells You What Book You Should Read Next - danishkhan
http://lifehacker.com/5566930/yournextread-tells-you-what-book-you-should-read-next
======
tzs
If you put in "The Art of Computer Programming" it suggests other books. It
really should remind you that you are supposed to enter books you've read, not
books you claim to have read!

It has some interesting recommendations. I entered "Gravitation" by Misner,
Thorne, and Wheeler, which is a thick graduate level and beyond text on
general relativity (and a significant source of gravitation
itself...bookstores have to make sure they don't stock two or more copies next
to each other or they risk forming a black hole).

It recommended several other advanced physics books, plus "Ender's Game" by
Card. I suppose that makes sense. If you've made it through MTW, you should
take a break.

It had no recommendations based on the 3rd editing D&D Player's Handbook. It
had plenty of recommendations based on "Tom of Finland XXL". I had expected
the opposite result.

In fact, it seemed pretty good at finding recommendations when I gave it gay
underground sex comix (e.g., the Meatmen series), but failed miserably at
straight underground sex comix (Lonely Nights, Omaha, for example). This
probably says something, but I'm not sure what.

------
rbrcurtis
I've been wishing for a site like this for a while. I created an account and
my only problem with it is that it doesn't actually seem to save books I add
to my wishlist.

~~~
Marko1
Marko from YNR here. Found your comment and looking for clarification about
it. When you save your books or add your books to wishlist, where do you
expect them to go? Please send us feedback directly to the website if you get
a chance...

------
edanm
Clicked on one of their "suggestions" which I love, and was immediately
presented with one of my favorite books. So far, I'm impressed.

